

LEGO Brick Timeline: 50 Years of Building Frenzy and Curiosities - german
http://gizmodo.com/349509/lego-brick-timeline-50-years-of-building-frenzy-and-curiosities

======
tlrobinson
I'm pretty sure Lego is what unleashed my inner hacker as a young child.

